# Medicated feed.....difference?



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok so I just realized when I went to order grain that there is actually 2 different kinds. I ordered the one with the decoquinate because it had higher protein and thought they both were the same on the medicated part. Guess not. So at first I wasn't happy because I saw it only had 13.60 g/ton but then I saw that it's two totally different meds. So my question is what's the difference and which is better? I'm fine with the protein and fat and everything else on both grains I am mainly concerned about the medicated part since the di.....whatever it's called (sorry hot and tired brain is done) is hard to come by and the whole law that's coming with meds so this is going to basically be my only form of cocci prevention.
Anyways so what's the difference?


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Usually when a feed says medicated its for Urinary Calculi Prevention and has Ammonium Chloride in it at least that's what ive found in my area someone else might have a better clue Im still trying to figure out what all is different between them I think it also depends on the feed manufacturer


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's for Coccidiosis actually. They both stop the spread of cocci by limiting egg production and work much the same.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Does it matter that one is 13.60 g/ton and the other is 20 g/ton or is it the fact that the decoquinate is just stronger?


----------

